# (game) Serial who'd win



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Based on this RPG.net thread.

In the words of that thread's originator:



			
				Egil said:
			
		

> *It's like this:
> 
> I post one "who would win"
> Next gal answers, then posts another.
> ...



Thundarr.

Drizzt vs. Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer

PS - Please no off-topic posts - i.e., posts that don't (also) contain a winner and a new match. Also, don't reply to matches you posted yourself.


----------



## Sixchan (Dec 25, 2002)

Drizzt.

Gandalf vs. Harry Potter


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Gandalf.

Saruman vs. Voldemort


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

Voldermort

Gygax vs. Greenwood


----------



## damieus (Dec 25, 2002)

Gygax

Frodo vs. Bilbo


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

bilbo

Kiss vs. Nirvana


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Kiss

Morrus verse Eric Noah


----------



## Buddha the DM (Dec 25, 2002)

Kiss

Bahamut vs. Orcus


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Orcus.

Buffy the Vampire Slayer vs. Blade


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

blade

Legolas vs Drizzt


----------



## maddman75 (Dec 25, 2002)

Morrus/Bahamut

Xena vs Arwen


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Buddha the DM said:
			
		

> *Kiss
> 
> Bahamut vs. Orcus *




bahamut.

Gandalf vs Fizbin.


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

xena

alish2o vs pcat


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> *Morrus/Bahamut
> 
> Xena vs Arwen *



Arwen.

Bane vs. Cyric



PS - I think we are having a slight problem with simultaneous replies.


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *xena
> 
> alish2o vs pcat *




pcat.

orbots vs gobots.


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

bane

reeses pieces vs m&ms


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> pcat.
> 
> orbots vs gobots. *



Orbots, I guess.

PHB Ranger vs. Monte's new new Ranger


----------



## Dagger75 (Dec 25, 2002)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> pcat.
> 
> orbots vs gobots. *





 Gobots

Enterprise Vs Star Destroyer


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Orbots, I guess.
> 
> PHB Ranger vs. Monte's new new Ranger *




PHB at 1-3 level, Monte at 4th+

Conan vs Kull


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

maddman75 said:
			
		

> *Morrus/Bahamut
> 
> Xena vs Arwen *




Xena.

Xena vs red sonja


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> PHB at 1-3 level, Monte at 4th+
> 
> Conan vs Kull *



Conan from the books beats Kull from the movie.

Drow vs. Duergar


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

star destroyer/ Conan


Bigmac vs. Double double


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

xena/ drow

paperclips vs. pushpins


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Conan from the books beats Kull from the movie.
> 
> Drow vs. Duergar *




drow.

succubus vs erinyes


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *xena/ drow
> 
> paperclips vs. pushpins *




paperclips.

paperclips vs binder clips.

DUDE! I ran into the 60 second rule!


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

paperclips

Shale vs. Granite

(me too!)


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *paperclips
> 
> Shale vs. Granite
> 
> (me too!) *




granite.

Adamantium vs adamantite


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

adamantium

aquafina vs. crystal gyser


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *adamantium
> 
> aquafina vs. crystal gyser *




aquafina.

brita vs purell


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

HA!

Kahuna Burger vs Grim!


----------



## Oogar (Dec 25, 2002)

Brita


Santa vs. Satan


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Oogar said:
			
		

> *Brita
> 
> 
> Santa vs. Satan *




Santa

Kirk verse Spock


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

Santa - at least this time of year.
edit: Kirk.

3e MM vs. 3e MM2


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Santa - at least this time of year.
> edit: Kirk.
> 
> 3e MM vs. 3e MM2 *




MM

Minions vs creature collection


----------



## Darkness (Dec 25, 2002)

I dunno - CC.

Raistlin vs. a blind kobold commoner


----------



## Kahuna Burger (Dec 25, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *
> Raistlin vs. a blind kobold commoner *




*snort*

raistlin.

Silly threads vs pet sitting obligations


----------



## Allanon (Dec 25, 2002)

Kahuna Burger said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *snort*
> 
> ...




Silly Threads

LotR Troll vs. H. Potter Troll


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Allanon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Silly Threads
> 
> LotR Troll vs. H. Potter Troll *




LotR Trolls

Ohio State verse Miami


----------



## Allanon (Dec 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> LotR Trolls
> 
> Ohio State verse Miami *




Uhm.... Miami?

The Force vs. Psionics


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Psionics

Cats vs Dogs


----------



## Kamard (Dec 25, 2002)

Cats.

The Acting of Adam Sandler vs. A Wet Paper Bag


----------



## Allanon (Dec 25, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Psionics
> 
> Cats vs Dogs *




Cats

Life vs. Death


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Death.

Furry vs Scaly


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 25, 2002)

CATS!!

Imperial Stormtroopers vs. ST: TOS Redshirts


----------



## Allanon (Dec 25, 2002)

Kilmore said:
			
		

> *CATS!!
> 
> Imperial Stormtroopers vs. ST: TOS Redshirts *




Imperial Stormtroopers

 vs


----------



## Kamard (Dec 25, 2002)

Well, ignore me then.

Thats a giant .

Nothing vs. THE Nothing. (Neverending Story)


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Nothing

Yes vs No


----------



## Kamard (Dec 25, 2002)

No.

Swamp Thing vs. Audrey II


----------



## Allanon (Dec 25, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *Well, ignore me then.
> 
> Thats a giant .
> 
> Nothing vs. THE Nothing. (Neverending Story) *




THE Nothing

Feel better now 

Nimbus 2000 vs. Nimbus (DBZ)


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

Yes. swamp thing.  Nimbus 2000

PS2 vs. X-box?


----------



## Allanon (Dec 25, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *Yes.
> 
> PS2 vs. X-box? *




PS2

 Half Full vs. Half Empty


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 25, 2002)

Half full

Toilet paper vs. Sliced bread


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

Half Full.

The Onion vs. Dillbert


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

Ugh!

Toilet paper - have you ever tried to wipe with sliced bread?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Toilet paper.

Katanas vs Bastard swords


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

Bastard Swords.

General Gau's or Secshuan Spicy chicken?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 25, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *Bastard Swords.
> 
> General Gau's or Secshuan Spicy chicken? *




szechuan

arby's or wendy's


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Spicy chicken.

Ninjas vs cyberassassins?


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 25, 2002)

Arby's / Ninja

Lucky vs. good


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Good

Shadow vs Darkness


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Good
> 
> Shadow vs Darkness *




Shadow

6 million dollar man vs Bionic Woman


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

> Lucky vs. good




Hey!



> Arby's vs wendy's
> Ninja vs. cyberassassins?
> 6 million dollar man vs Bionic Woman
> Shadow vs Darkness




Wendy's 
Ninja's
6 Million Dollar man
Shadow

STR vs. DEX?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Dex

Balance vs Use Rope


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

Use rope if the opponent is female, with 15+ Cha (house rule) 

Balance otherwise...

Precise Shot vs Rapid Shot?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *Precise Shot vs Rapid Shot? *




Precise Shot

Role vs Roll


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Precise Shot

Iron Will vs Lightning Reflexes?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Precise Shot
> 
> Iron Will vs Lightning Reflexes? *




Iron Will

Lightning bolt vs fireball


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 25, 2002)

Fireball

Shield vs Mage Armour



I think I'm going to head off for the evening now, and go and watch some TV. Evenin' all!


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

Shield (even if it is munchy)
Fireball
Iron Will
Role

Full Plate vs Chain Shirt and DEX


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Fireball
> 
> Shield vs Mage Armour
> *




Mage Armor

Mighty Mouse vs Scooby Doo


----------



## incognito (Dec 25, 2002)

Mighty Mouse!

Snowy dangerous drive home vs Sleeping in office cube all night


----------



## Crothian (Dec 25, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *Mighty Mouse!
> 
> Snowy dangerous drive home vs Sleeping in office cube all night *




Snowy dangerous drive home

Abraham Lincoln verse George Washington


----------



## Fayredeth (Dec 25, 2002)

Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Snowy dangerous drive home
> 
> Abraham Lincoln verse George Washington *




Abe Lincoln

My Sanity VS Keeping up with what's going on in this thread


----------



## Grim (Dec 25, 2002)

keeping up

moist towelettes vs. kleenex


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Grim said:
			
		

> *moist towelettes vs. kleenex *




Kleenex

right vs left


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 26, 2002)

Right.

Bert vs. Ernie


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> *Bert vs. Ernie *




Ernie

Anthony Michael Hall vs Judd Nelson


----------



## Grim (Dec 26, 2002)

Judd nelson

hemingway vs steinbeck


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2002)

Steinbeck!

plaid vs. tartan?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *plaid vs. tartan? *




Tartan

book vs movie


----------



## Grim (Dec 26, 2002)

book

aragorn vs. drizzt


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

aragorn

reviside third edition vs Monte's arcana unearthed


----------



## Grim (Dec 26, 2002)

monte (wont be buying old material with the new)

Greyhawk's Circle of Eight vs. Elminster, Kellharn Blackstaff, and the Seven Sisters


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Greyhawk's circle of eight

tea vs coffee


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2002)

Tea.

LotR movies vs. LotR books


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *LotR movies vs. LotR books *




LotR books

broken hand vs broken foot


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2002)

Foot (I _need_ my hands to be in good shape or else I can't type well ).

D&D Movie vs. Drizzt Do'Urden books


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

D&D movie

one level of ranger/19 levels something else vs 20 levels of ranger


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

level one/everything else

ENWorld vs. Nutkinland


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 26, 2002)

ENWorld.

Harm vs. Haste


----------



## damieus (Dec 26, 2002)

Haste

Divine vs Arcane Casters


----------



## Femerus the Gnecro (Dec 26, 2002)

Arcane. 

Tarrasque vs. Superman

-F


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Tarrasque

Robin vs kato


----------



## damieus (Dec 26, 2002)

Tarrasque

Dominaria vs Faerun


----------



## Leopold (Dec 26, 2002)

dominaria


greyhawk vs. forgotten realms..


----------



## Broken Fang (Dec 26, 2002)

Greyhawk

Good vs Evil


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *Greyhawk
> 
> Good vs Evil *





Good

Buck Rogers vs Battle Star Galactica


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 26, 2002)

Broken Fang said:
			
		

> *Greyhawk
> 
> Good vs Evil *




Evil. Because Good is Dumb.

The Scarlet Brotherhood vs. The Velvet Underground


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Buck Rodgers/Velvet Underground

E.T. vs the Predator


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

ET

Rocky vs Terminator


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Rocky (Yo Adrian!)

Jack Daniels vs Jim Beam


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2002)

Jack, of course. 

Fight or Flight?


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Flight

sink vs swim


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Sink

Fish vs Chips


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2002)

Chips.

Elminster the male mage vs. Elminster the female cleric


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

female cleric

Scarred Lands vs Kingdom's of Kalamar


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 26, 2002)

Scarred Lands

cream vs steak


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

steak

rice vs fries


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Rice 

C.H.I.P.S. vs Miami Vice


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 26, 2002)

CHIPS

Monkey v. Robot


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2002)

Robot.

Giving someone fire so he stays warm for a day vs. setting someone on fire so he stays warm for the rest of his life.


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Fire for a day

on side kick vs deep kick


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 26, 2002)

On Side Kick

Cthulhu vs Superman


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

on side kick

Highlander (the series) vs Highlander (the movies)
EDIT:  and Cthulhu, of course


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2002)

Highlander series (first movie was good, but the others cancel that out, hands-down).
edit - and Cthulhu.

Nikita (movie) vs. Nikita (series)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

highlander the series
Cthulhu
Nikita, movie

Bob Hope vs Fred Astaire


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Bob Hope/Nikita (movie) (and not that B. Fonda ripoff)

pass gas vs natural gas


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Natural gas

near miss vs near hit


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 26, 2002)

near miss

Ninja vs. Giant Robot


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Ninja

Pierce Brosnan, 007 vs Pierce Brosnan, Remington Steele


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 26, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Ninja
> 
> Pierce Brosnan, 007 vs Pierce Brosnan, Remington Steele *




007 by default.

Tom vs. Itchy


----------



## Crothian (Dec 26, 2002)

Remington Steele
Itchy

crutches vs wheelchair


----------



## brun (Dec 26, 2002)

wheelchair

noise vs sounds


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

noise

shock therapy vs lobotomy


----------



## Darkness (Dec 26, 2002)

shock therapy

pikachu vs. shocker lizard


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

pikachu, man.

Sideshow Bob vs. Bob Vila


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Hi Kamard 

Sideshow Bob, definitely.

Big Red gum vs Big Red soda


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Hiya Sniktch.

They make Big Red Soda?


----------



## Henry (Dec 26, 2002)

Bob Vila.

Grell Epic Level Monk vs. Gargantuan Axiomatic Myconid Ninja of Legend?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *Bob Vila.
> 
> Grell Epic Level Monk vs. Gargantuan Axiomatic Myconid Ninja of Legend? *




In a fight such as this, many variables are taken into consideration.  I am afraid I must side with number of syllables.

GAMNL it is.

Sporks or Spoon and Fork seperately?


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Sporks, unless the Tick's involved.

Speaking of which - Sewer Urchin in his home environment or Speak?

(OT - yeah, they do, Kamard - I posted my reply in HM since I didn't want to clutter this thread )


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Sewer Urchin.

Gary Coleman or Napoleon?


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Webster  (no, ok, Napoleon)

Pepsi Blue vs Crystal Pepsi


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Webster  (no, ok, Napoleon)
> 
> Pepsi Blue vs Crystal Pepsi *




Whatchoo talking about, Sniktch?

Gary Coleman wasn't webster.

And on those options: both make better windshield washer fluid, so I need to pick Crystal Pepsi.

Coke or Engine Cleaner?


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Whatchoo talking about, Sniktch?
> 
> ...




Yeah, but Webster (Emanuel Lewis) would take both of 'em 

um, Coke, leading to...

Rum & Coke vs Jack & coke


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Rum & Coke vs Jack & coke *




Can't honestly tell you.  Jack has more character though, what with having a kewl name instead of just being "rum".

Crossbows vs. longbows


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 26, 2002)

Longbows

Eowyn vs. Arwen


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Eowyn from the books, haven't made it to the movie yet.

Steven King vs Don King


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 26, 2002)

Eowyn (by a vote of "hating her less")
and Don King (per arrangement)

Captain Morgan or Captain Crunch?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Captain Crunch, of course.

Duct tape or electrical tape


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

Duct tape.

Red Green or Tom Green?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Red Green.

the rolls royce hood ornament or the hood ornament from a 70's dodge ram charger?


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 26, 2002)

70s Dodge ram charger.

Coach Ditka vs. the entire heavenly host


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

heavenly host

heavenly host or gong show host?


----------



## GruTheWanderer (Dec 26, 2002)

Heavenly host

Takanohana (sumo yokozuna) vs. Shaquille O'Neal


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

yokozuna


army of hobgoblins or army of orcs


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 26, 2002)

*Gasp.  You dissed Ditka.  

Army of Hobgoblins.

Gnome Barbarian or Dwarf Sorcerer?


----------



## Capellan (Dec 26, 2002)

Gnome Barbarian.

Dwarf Illusionist or Half Orc Psychic Warrior?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Capellan said:
			
		

> *Gnome Barbarian.
> 
> Dwarf Illusionist or Half Orc Psychic Warrior? *




psychic warrior.

pffft.  Illusionists.

A cat or a kobold (hint: check challenge ratings)


----------



## pogre (Dec 26, 2002)

cat
Wulf vs. three Pecks


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

pogre said:
			
		

> *cat
> Wulf vs. three Pecks *




Wulf, I guess.

borg cube vs. fruitcake the size of New Jersey


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 26, 2002)

Fruitcake.

Werdna or Xagyg?


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *Fruitcake.
> 
> Werdna or Xagyg? *




Xagyg.

a forgotten realms commoner brandishing a pointy stick (aka, 43rd level) or Borys the Dragon, ravager of the entire tyr region (30th level dragon advanced being) (pre-untimely death)


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 26, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *
> a forgotten realms commoner brandishing a pointy stick (aka, 43rd level) or Borys the Dragon, ravager of the entire tyr region (30th level dragon advanced being) (pre-untimely death) *




The Commoner...

At 43rd level in the Forgotten Realms, even that Commoner will be brandishing a Dancing Defending Holy Thundering Throwing Returning Wounding Dragon-Bane Pointy Stick of Distance and Speed.

The Amulet of Yendor vs. Nevinyrral's Disk...


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Commoner...
> 
> ...




And thats just a normal peasant.  You should see the mayor 

---

Nevinyrral's Disk, of course.

Urza vs Mishra


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 26, 2002)

I was always partial to Urza...

A Custard Napoleon vs. Beef Wellington


----------



## Allanon (Dec 26, 2002)

Pbartender said:
			
		

> *I was always partial to Urza...
> 
> A Custard Napoleon vs. Beef Wellington *




Beef Wellington

Planetar vs. Sera Angel


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 26, 2002)

Sera Angel.

Playstation 2 vs. XBox


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 26, 2002)

PS2

Faramir vs Eomer


----------



## arwink (Dec 26, 2002)

Faramir (Because I've seen David Wenham be scary)

Hivemind Vs Pantheon.


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

Hivemind

Hivemind vs OT


----------



## arwink (Dec 26, 2002)

OT (they win by weight of numbers  )

Incognito's Avatar vs The Jester's Avatar


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 26, 2002)

Jester's

Red Dragon vs Gold Dragon


----------



## arwink (Dec 26, 2002)

Gold

Defenders of daybreak vs Wulf and co?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 26, 2002)

Defenders (they're just too hard)

Aasimar vs Tiefling


----------



## arwink (Dec 26, 2002)

Aasimar.

Smooth vs Crunchy


----------



## Oogar (Dec 26, 2002)

Crunchy

White Chocolate vs Milk Chocolate


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 26, 2002)

White chocolate

Bow vs Crossbow?


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 26, 2002)

The jester, of course.
Yugo vs. pre1995 Skoda


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

Koby (my dog) got the shaft in 3E!

Skoda.

rapier vs scimitar


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *Koby (my dog) got the shaft in 3E!
> 
> Skoda.
> 
> rapier vs scimitar *




rapier.

bow vs. crossbow was done earlier.

battleaxe vs. mace


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 26, 2002)

Rapier.

Alchemists Fire vs Vial of Acid


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 26, 2002)

Rapier (except vs undead)

Vial of Acid



Joan Osborne vs. Jewel


----------



## the Jester (Dec 26, 2002)

Cygnus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joan Osborne vs. Jewel *




Jewel.

Rum vs. vodka.


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 26, 2002)

Vodka (particularly First Guild)

Mountain Dew vs. Mountain Dew Red


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

vodka

Grey Goose  vs. Bombay Saphire


----------



## arwink (Dec 26, 2002)

Mountain dew, Bombay Saffire.

Kobolds vs Dragons


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 26, 2002)

Dragons

Sam Rami vs. Terry Gilliam


----------



## arwink (Dec 26, 2002)

Terry Gilliam

The hand of vecna vs the paw of piratecat


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

Paw of piratecat (which is more likely to threaten me?)

Sig file that pimps story hour vs. sig file that attempts to be funny


----------



## arwink (Dec 26, 2002)

Story hour pimping

remembering to turn your sig of in game threads vs leaving your sig there


----------



## the Jester (Dec 26, 2002)

> *remembering to turn your sig of in game threads vs leaving your sig there *




Remembering to turn it off.

Monsters with prestige classes vs. monsters with two or more templates.


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

Monsters with prestige classes 

Characters with 2 (or more) prestige classes vs Characters with cheaty +ECL races, and multi-classing


----------



## the Jester (Dec 26, 2002)

Characters with multiple prestige classes.

High level sorcerers vs. high level wizards.


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

High level Sorcers.

Potion of Aid, or potion of Endurance


----------



## the Jester (Dec 26, 2002)

Potion of aid.

Bagpipes vs. digiredoo (sp?)


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

Bagpipes, but not by much...

IronDM, vs 1001 ways to?


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 26, 2002)

1001 ways to.

Drow like crow vs. Drow like cow.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *1001 ways to.
> 
> Drow like crow vs. Drow like cow. *




Drow like cow.  Anyone else is freakish.

Lich like itch or Lich like lick or lich like leak


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 26, 2002)

Kamard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Drow like cow.  Anyone else is freakish.
> 
> Lich like itch or Lich like lick or lich like leak *




Lich like itch.

d20 modern vs. Spycraft


----------



## Kamard (Dec 26, 2002)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Lich like itch.
> 
> d20 modern vs. spycraft *




spycraft.

greek elements vs. chinese elements


----------



## Galactic Hobo (Dec 26, 2002)

Drow like cow.  (How now, dark drow? )


Ixitxachitl as ish-it-SHACH-itl vs. Ixitxachitl as icks-it-zuh-chit-ul


edit: Drat, too slow!


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 26, 2002)

Galactic Hobo said:
			
		

> *Drow like cow.  (How now, dark drow? )
> 
> 
> Ixitxachitl as ish-it-SHACH-itl vs. Ixitxachitl as icks-it-zuh-chit-ul
> ...




Ixitxachitl as icks-it-zuh-chit-ul.

Red vs. Green


----------



## the Jester (Dec 26, 2002)

Green.

The number _i_ or the number pi?


----------



## eris404 (Dec 26, 2002)

Tisvon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Red vs. Green *




Green.

Godzilla v. Mothra


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 26, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Green.
> 
> The number i or the number pi? *




Pi.

Paylor vs. Vecna


----------



## El Seso (Dec 26, 2002)

Vecna

Optimus Prime v. He-Man.


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 26, 2002)

El Seso said:
			
		

> *Vecna
> 
> Optimus Prime v. He-Man. *




He-man.

Pens vs. paper


----------



## the Jester (Dec 26, 2002)

Pens.

Guinness vs. Murphy's.


----------



## incognito (Dec 26, 2002)

Guinness  (for strength)

95 Acura Legend or 95 Lexus SC400?


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 26, 2002)

incognito said:
			
		

> *Guinness  (for strength)
> 
> 95 Acura Legend or 95 Lexus SC400? *




95 Lexus SC400.

Neverwinter Nights vs. P&P


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 26, 2002)

P&P.

Fat Fudd vs. Skinny Fudd


----------



## Darkfire (Dec 26, 2002)

Fat Fudd

Darth Vader vs the Witch King (Nazgul)


----------



## Grim (Dec 26, 2002)

vader

altiods vs. smints


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 26, 2002)

Altoids.

Turning the Other Cheek vs. Crushing Your Enemies


----------



## Grim (Dec 27, 2002)

crush

kobolds vs goblins


----------



## Oogar (Dec 27, 2002)

Kobolds

Grass vs Lawn


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 27, 2002)

Lawn.

Tinker Gnomes vs. Kender?


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

tinker gnomes

gerbils vs. hamsters


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 27, 2002)

eXodus said:
			
		

> *tinker gnomes
> 
> gerbils vs. hamsters *




Hamsters.

Paragon Psodonatural Bunnies or 100 HD Space Hamsters


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

100 hd space hamsters


foie gras or black truffles (not the chocolate kind)


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 27, 2002)

eXodus said:
			
		

> *100 hd space hamsters
> 
> 
> foie gras or black truffles (not the chocolate kind) *




Foie gras

Gary Gygax vs. J.R.R. Tolkien?


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

j. r. r. tolkein

george r. r. martin vs. robert jordan


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 27, 2002)

Jordan

The Fat Albert Gang vs. the Scooby Doo Gang?


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

the scooby doo gang. (come on they have a talking stoner dog)


muad'dib vs. the god-emperor leto II


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 27, 2002)

Muad'Dib

Mods vs. Rockers


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

rockers

the dog on the left of my avatar or the dog on the right of my avatar



(this little game is far too fun to be healthy)


----------



## Grim (Dec 27, 2002)

left


question game vs 20 questions


----------



## paqman (Dec 27, 2002)

question game 

Unearthed Arcana vs Arcana Unhearthed (Monte Cook)?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 27, 2002)

Unearthed Arcana.

Lucas vs. Jackson.


----------



## Mortaneus (Dec 27, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Unearthed Arcana.
> 
> Lucas vs. Jackson. *




Jackson

Paul Hogan vs. Hulk Hogan


----------



## KenM (Dec 27, 2002)

Hulk hogan


 Darth Vader Vs. Kosh from Babylon 5?


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 27, 2002)

Hulk Hogan
Darth Vader

(Can't believe nobody did this one already.....)

Maryann vs. Ginger


----------



## Mortaneus (Dec 27, 2002)

Silver Moon said:
			
		

> *Hulk Hogan
> Darth Vader
> 
> (Can't believe nobody did this one already.....)
> ...




Ginger

Chewing Gum vs. Duct Tape


----------



## Grim (Dec 27, 2002)

duct tape

orcus vs. mephistocales  lord of the eight (sp)


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

orcus


david bowie vs. bowie knife


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

bowie knife

Willow (short Sorc in movie) vs. Willow (BTVS)


----------



## Larry Fitz (Dec 27, 2002)

Willow (hot, not short)

Coke Vs, Pepsi

Larry


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

coke

pitbull or pit trap


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 27, 2002)

Pepsi.

FR vs. GH


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

GH

Paul Hogan Vs Crocadile Hunter


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

crocodile hunter! (by crikee!)


batman or spiderman


----------



## Tisvon (Dec 27, 2002)

Spiderman

Needles or Pins


----------



## Larry Fitz (Dec 27, 2002)

Pins

Gm or DM


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

DM

Sickboy or spuD


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

spud


vincent vega vs. vic vega


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Vic

Breakfast Club vs Reality Bites


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

breakfast club


pixie vs. a three week old sperm whale fetus


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Pixie.

seelie Court vs Unseelie court


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Pixie.

Invisibility vs. mirror image.


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

invisiblity


panda bear vs. koala bear


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Panda bear.

Ancient Rome vs. the Great Kingdom (from GH)

Nice avatar, eXodus!


----------



## eXodus (Dec 27, 2002)

ancient rome

prozac vs. zoloft


(jester, thanks. on the left is addie, a staffordshire bull terrier. on the left pixie, a boston terrier. nice pug, yourself!)


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 27, 2002)

Great Kingdom.
Edit:  Oh, and prozac.

Tastes great vs Less Filling.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Tastes great, of course.

Thai curry vs. Indian curry.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

umm.  Thai.  No, indian.  Depends if there's naan.

Mojo vs Mxyplk


----------



## Larry Fitz (Dec 27, 2002)

Mojo

Spy (white) vs Spy(black)


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 27, 2002)

Mxyplk
Edit:  Ouch, did it again.  Spy (black), unless the female spy shows up and gets 'em both 

Steam punk vs Cyber punk


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Steam punk - w00t!

Longshot vs gambit


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 27, 2002)

Longshot

Hulk vs the Pitt


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Hulk.

JLA vs. the Avengers.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Avengers.

Giffen Era JLA vs any of the others


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Non-Giffen.

Giffen-era adult Legion of Super-Heroes vs. any of the others.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Giffen.

Giffern Suicide Squad vs other suicide squad.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Giffern Suicide Squad vs other suicide squad. *




Giffen.

James Bond vs. Nick Fury.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Fury.

Comic books vs cartoon adaptations


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Comic books.

Yahoo! vs. Alta Vista


----------



## Guilt Puppy (Dec 27, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Comic books.
> 
> Yahoo! vs. Alta Vista *




Alta Vista

Jack Chick vs. Allister Crowley


----------



## Larry Fitz (Dec 27, 2002)

Jack Chick

Stan Lee vs John Byrne


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 27, 2002)

Crowley and Stan the Man.

Plastic Man vs Secret Squirrel


----------



## Pbartender (Dec 27, 2002)

Secret Squirrel.

The People's Front of Judea vs. the Judean People's Front


----------



## DM_Matt (Dec 27, 2002)

Frank Black vs. Barry White
Defeating the inhabitants of the City of Shade vs.
Killing Shar instead so that they lose their powers (harder one wins)
Ann  Coulter  vs. Gloria Steinem


----------



## Maldur (Dec 27, 2002)

The People's Front of Judea 

turning left vs. turning right


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 27, 2002)

Turning Right

Trip vs. Disarm


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Disarm

Improved trip vs improved disarm


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 27, 2002)

Disarm.

The Dark is Rising vs. Chronicles of Prydain


----------



## Ruined (Dec 27, 2002)

Chronicles of Prydain

1988 Pool of Radiance vs. 2001 Pool of Radiance (Ruins of Myth Drannor)


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 27, 2002)

Chronicles of Prydain

Edit—1988

superman vs. The Green Lantern 

no pressure, take your time, pick either one, you choose, this should be an unbiased choice.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Green Lantern (he can make Kryptonite)

Dryads vs. Nixies


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Dryads.

Dryads vs Nymphs


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Nymphs.

Christmas vs. New Years.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Christmas.

Olyphants vs Mastedons.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Uh... mastadons?

Loxo vs. kerpca.


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 27, 2002)

Loxo

overtime vs. comp. time


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Overtime

Work from home vs office hours


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2002)

Work from home.

Dungeons vs. Dragons


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Dungeons

Ogres vs trolls.


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 27, 2002)

work from home 
that you should even suggest that makes me suspect that you are luckier than I.
(people begin to report sightings of a green swan)
edit—too slow again—trolls

pepcid vs. tums


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Tums.

Country vs. western.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2002)

Western.

Cowboy boots vs. Moccasins


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Country.

Old punk vs new punk.


----------



## incognito (Dec 27, 2002)

westerns
old punk

flowers vs. chololates


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Flowers.

Greyhouds vs wippets.


----------



## incognito (Dec 27, 2002)

Miniature greyhounds!  (whippets are one size up from mini's)

Tails and tophat vs classic tux


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Classic Tux

Shaken or stirred.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2002)

Shaken; a condition named "stirred" is not DMG so far.

Red-nosed reindeer - vs. Purple dinosaur


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Reindeer.

Skaven vs kobolds


----------



## incognito (Dec 27, 2002)

Always the Kobolds

Diet coke vs Lemon Diet coke


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Lemon diet coke (no win situation).

Angels food cake vs. devils food cake.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 27, 2002)

Devils food cake.

Fire vs. Water


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Fire.

Visionaries vs Battleplanets


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Battleplanets.

The Authority vs. the Avengers


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Battleplanets.
> 
> The Authority vs. the Avengers *




The Authority!

Yoda vs Snoopy


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Yoda.

Gangsta rap vs. thrash metal.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Snoopy.

The Saint vrs the chap from the Avengers


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 27, 2002)

Chap from Avengers

Invisi-car from new Bond movie vs. the 'tank' car from XXX


----------



## incognito (Dec 27, 2002)

tank-car.

Stealth vs. Trickery


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Stealth

War Domain vs Strength domain


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Stealth
> 
> War Domain vs Strength domain *




War

ED-209 vs Megatron


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Megatron

bumblebee vs goldbug


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

arwink said:
			
		

> *Megatron
> 
> bumblebee vs goldbug *




Bumblebee!

Willow (from Buffy) vs Willow (from the film)


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Bumblebee!
> 
> Willow (from Buffy) vs Willow (from the film) *




Buffy.

Buffy vs Van Richten?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Van Richten.

Sundays vs. Fridays.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

Fridays

ADSL vs BDSM


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Sundays (longer games)

Sleep vs coffee


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Coffee! 
And BDSM!  

Intellectuals vs. jocks.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2002)

Sleep; I don't usually drink coffee.

Fellowship of the Ring vs. The Two Towers


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Book: Fellowship; movie: ergh... Two Towers, just for Gollum.

Comedians who swear a lot vs. comedians who keep it clean.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

Intellectuals
Blasphemers, gotta love em.

Nietzche vs Sartre


----------



## Darkness (Dec 27, 2002)

Nietzsche.

Ketchup vs. mayonnaise


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Nietzche, just for the potential for slogans.

The Onion vs. the New York Times.


----------



## arwink (Dec 27, 2002)

ketchup
The Onion

Cargo's vs Jeans


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Jeans. 

Blonde vs. brunette.


----------



## incognito (Dec 27, 2002)

Blonde's every time (and in between times)

donut or muffin?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Muffin, but only if it's lemon poppyseed.

Cheap beer or cheap wine.


----------



## incognito (Dec 27, 2002)

cheap wine (I don't drink beer)

tatoo vs. piercing


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

piercing

Charlie Brown vs Elmer Fudd


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Elmer Fudd.

Snatch vs. Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

Pulp Fiction

Battlestar Galactia vs The A-Team


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 27, 2002)

A-Team

Eddie Izzard vs Billy Connoly


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 27, 2002)

Eddie Izzard

Avatar vs. Sig


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Avatar.

Divine Rank vs. Epic Levels


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 27, 2002)

Sig.

Piratecats SH vs Sagiro's SH


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

Divine Rank and Piratecat's SH

Road Runner vs Tasmanian Devil


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Tasmanian devil.

Weird Al Star Wars parodies vs. Bentframe's Star Wars Gangsta Rap.


----------



## incognito (Dec 27, 2002)

Weird Al Star Wars parodies

Being logged out invontarily vs. having thread moved unknowingly


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 27, 2002)

Logged out Involuntarily.

The Weave vs The Shadow-Weave


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

The Weave

Saruman vs Szass Tam


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Szass Tam

Gothic vs. Industrial


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 27, 2002)

Gothic (Goth babes are just lovely)

Bloomin' huge Axe vs Poncy Elven Swordplay


----------



## the Jester (Dec 27, 2002)

Poncy elven swordplay.

Gnomes vs. kobolds.


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 28, 2002)

Gnomes.

Jedi vs. Ninja


----------



## Silver Moon (Dec 28, 2002)

Ninja

Jolt Cola vs. a 5-pound bag of sugar.


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Jolt.

Tequila vs. vodka.


----------



## Grim (Dec 28, 2002)

tequila

klixxit vs. meepo


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

Meepo

Calamari vs Escargot


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Calamari.

Losing a hand vs. losing a foot.


----------



## arwink (Dec 28, 2002)

Foot

Monkey vs Dragon-ninja


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

Monkey

Curious George vs the Cat in the Hat


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Dragon-ninja.

A Jedi vs. a bloodguard (Haruchi)


----------



## arwink (Dec 28, 2002)

Cat in the hat

Green eggs vs ham


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

Jedi and Ham

the animated Grinch vs the Jim Carrey film


----------



## eXodus (Dec 28, 2002)

ham (green eggs cannot be good for you)


bleu cheese vs. blue cheese


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Animated.

And bleu.

Ice vs. ooze


----------



## Dinkeldog (Dec 28, 2002)

Ooze.

Thunder hammer vs. Phoenix familiar


----------



## eXodus (Dec 28, 2002)

phoenix familiar


id vs. ego


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

ego.

Eyes vs. hands.


----------



## Capellan (Dec 28, 2002)

Eyes.

Ettin vs six 2nd level characters


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

Ettin.

Oozemaster vs _Mud to Rock_


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 28, 2002)

Oozemaster

Two Weapon Fighting vs. Weapon & Shield


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

Two Weapon Fighting

Kirby vs Jigglypuff


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Two Weapon Fighting
> 
> Kirby vs Jigglypuff *




Kirby, naturally.

Chickens vs. eggs


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

Chickens.  The chicken probably came before the egg because it is hard to imagine God wanting to sit on an egg 

Chicken vs Ham


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Sniktch said:
			
		

> *Chickens.  The chicken probably came before the egg because it is hard to imagine God wanting to sit on an egg
> 
> Chicken vs Ham *




Chicken.

Chicken vs. KFC food


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 28, 2002)

KFC Food (Love that genetically engineered C )

Nuts vs Squirrels


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Squirrels, naturally.  They're my totem animal.  I know this from waking up with one in my lap at a LARP long ago.

Adam Sandler's acting vs. a wet paper bag with an obvious rip in it


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

Wet paper bag.

Scorpions vs spiders


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

Spiders

Count Dooku vs Saruman


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

Saruman

Rhinos vs Hippopotamuses


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *Spiders
> 
> Count Dooku vs Saruman *




Ooh.  Both Christopher Lee.  Gotta go with my man, Saruman.

edit- got beat to it.

edit edit- put it back cause someone replied to mine too.

Heh.

balor vs. balrog


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

Balrog and Rhinos

Shadowdancers vs Shadowrunners


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Rhinos and shadowrunners.

Saber tooth tigers vs. baluchitherium.


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

baluchitherium.

Hot dog vs burger


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

burger

pink vs green


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *burger
> 
> pink vs green *




green.

d12's vs. a wet paper bag with obvious rips

also, oughtn't we make a new thread, since this is more than 9 pages now?


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

d12's!

d100 cs using 2 d10's


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Using 2 d10s

d16s vs. d34s.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

d34's

Wood warp vs stone shape


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Tallarn said:
			
		

> *d34's
> 
> Wood warp vs stone shape *




warp wood.

candy canes vs. sword canes


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

Sword cane

Nunchaku vs kama


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 28, 2002)

kama

headbut vs drop kick


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Sword cane
> 
> Nunchaku vs kama *




nunchaku edit: AND HEADBUTT!

monk weapons in something vaguely medieval European vs. my sanity


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

Monk weapons 

Worgs vs Winter Wolves


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Monk weapons *




dagnabit.



> *Worgs vs Winter Wolves *





worgs.

worgs vs. wyverns


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

Wyverns

Wyverns vs Hydrae


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Wyverns.

Illithid community vs. beholder community.


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Wyverns
> 
> Wyverns vs Hydrae *




hydrae

pyrohydra vs cryohydra


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 28, 2002)

Pyrohydrae

Staffs vs. Staves


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Staves.

Steel vs. spells.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 28, 2002)

Illithid community.
Cryohydra.
Staffs.
Steel.

Roman republic vs. Roman empire


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Empire.

Atilla the Hun vs. Alexander the Great.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 28, 2002)

Alexander.

LE 2e orcs vs. CE 3e orcs


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

3e... though I hate to say it.

Dr. Doom vs. the Red Skull.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 28, 2002)

Dr. Doom!!! 

Lich vs. Dracolich


----------



## the Jester (Dec 28, 2002)

Dracolich.

Powerful modron force vs. powerful slaadi force.


----------



## Darkness (Dec 28, 2002)

Slaad force.

Critical 19-20/x2 vs. critical 20/x3


----------



## Crothian (Dec 28, 2002)

Mondrons
Critical 19-20

Charles Dickens vs Chaucher


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

Dickens

Mango vs Strawberry


----------



## Kamard (Dec 28, 2002)

Carnifex said:
			
		

> *Dickens
> 
> Mango vs Strawberry *




Strawberry.

Nachos vs. fajitas


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 28, 2002)

Fajitas

Coke vs Lemonade


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 29, 2002)

Lemonade

Classic Drow vs. 3e Drow Lite


----------



## MythandLore (Dec 29, 2002)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> *Lemonade
> 
> Classic Drow vs. 3e Drow Lite *




Classic

Fingers vs. Toes


----------



## Agamon (Dec 29, 2002)

Fingers

Bugaboo vs Eric's Grandma


----------



## MythandLore (Dec 29, 2002)

Eric's Grandma

Rams vs. Lambs


----------



## Kamard (Dec 29, 2002)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Fingers
> 
> Bugaboo vs Eric's Grandma *




Grandma ALWAYS wins.

Pez vs. Jolly Ranchers


----------



## Grim (Dec 29, 2002)

jolly ranchers

love vs. lust


----------



## MythandLore (Dec 29, 2002)

Love

Buckets vs. Jugs


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 29, 2002)

Jugs

Fantasy anime vs. fantasy B-movies


----------



## MythandLore (Dec 29, 2002)

anime

Jolly Rancher vs. Jolly Roger


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 29, 2002)

Jolly Rancher

Light-Speed Mass Projectiles vs. Nuclear Weapons


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 29, 2002)

Mass Drivers

Clubber Lang vs. B.A. Baracus


----------



## Kamard (Dec 29, 2002)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> *Mass Drivers
> 
> Clubber Lang vs. B.A. Baracus *




Baracus

Star Wormwood vs. 1/3 of the world's waters


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 29, 2002)

Wormwood (naturally)

Football vs. Futbol


----------



## Kamard (Dec 29, 2002)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> *Wormwood (naturally)
> 
> Football vs. Futbol *




Futbol.

American Cheese vs. Swiss Cheese


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

American Cheese

Port Wine cheese vs Baked Bree


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Mmm.  Baked Brie.

Three Cheese Pizza vs Mushroom Pizza


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2002)

Mushroom.

Merlin vs. Etrigan


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Merlin

Excalibur vs Narsil


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 29, 2002)

Excalibur.

Odin vs. Zeus


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

Zues woudl win, but I'd pick Odin Anyway.

Greek culture vs Roman culture


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2002)

Roman.

Napolean vs. Julius Caesar.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Napoleon

Brad Pitt vs David Schwimmer


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 29, 2002)

Brad

Boromir vs Aragorn


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

What's with the "everyone vs. Aaragorn"

Aaragorn, BTW

3 button suit vs. 2 button


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

3 button

Aragorn vs Everyone else


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

Everyone else 

General Forum vs Story Hour


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Story hour (and you've no idea how hard it is to say that...)

Iron DM vs Clay DM


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Clay DM

Coke vs pepsi


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

Dude!  Look who you're asking!
IronDM

Tallarn: Coke vs Pepsi's been done

PS, thanks ot the advice of this game, I went with the Lexus SC400 by the way 

Work work on Sundays  vs Yard work on Sundays


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Work work on sundays (hey, at least I get paid)

(And yes, I know, but it had to be asked anyway.  Someone else could have gotten in earlier)

Bubble Bobble Dinosaur vs Barney the Dinosaur


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Bubble Bobble

Up vs sideways


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

Hmmm...good one tallarn.

Sideways (two directions vs one)

tail vs 4 legs?


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Tails, especially if prehensile.

Yip (clan) vs Yip (individual)


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

Yip 

Rooks vs pawns


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Rooks

Battlechess vs Archon


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

Archon all the way

but 

Archon I vs. Archon II


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

oooo.  Archon II, but it's been a while and I may be wrong.

Light side vs dark side


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 29, 2002)

Light Side.

Aragorn vs. O.J.


----------



## eXodus (Dec 29, 2002)

o.j.! go juice!


koi vs. goldfish


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

koi

cell phones and no privacy vs no cell phones and missed contacts


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

missed contacts

six of one vs half-a-dozen of the other


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

1/2 dozen - esp when it comes to baked goods.

PC vs. Mac (Ha!)


----------



## arwink (Dec 29, 2002)

Mac.

No, just kidding.  PC

80's mac vs modern mac


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Dec 29, 2002)

modern

composite longbow vs heavy crossbow


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 29, 2002)

Comp Longbow.

Loose vs. Rouge


----------



## eXodus (Dec 29, 2002)

loose


thief vs. rogue


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

Is that *Wormwood* busting on my spelling?

Rogue.

Wizard vs Magic User


----------



## Crothian (Dec 29, 2002)

Wizard

MM2 vs ToH


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 29, 2002)

MM2

Quintissential series vs WotC splatbooks


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

hate to say it but ...

WotC's badly edited, poorly worded, overpriced, under contented, PrC unbalancing splat books.

...at least they are "official"

Splat books might just be game ruiners...I'm not sure...


Ohhh K

Beautiful, amiable, woman with a freight train sex drive 

vs. 

Bright, articulate, freindly, plain woman who get's frisky only with the lights out on third thursdays.


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 29, 2002)

freight train.  (Only because I already know plenty of the other kind.)

Pro wrestling vs. "Reality" TV?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 29, 2002)

Pro wrestling.

California vs. New York


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 29, 2002)

New York

Kick in the rear vs. boot to the head?


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 29, 2002)

Ryan Koppenhaver said:
			
		

> *New York
> 
> Kick in the rear vs. boot to the head? *



 Kick in the Rear.

a TIE Interceptor vs. an X-Wing.

Rav


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 29, 2002)

X-wing

_Tron_ vs. _The Last Starfighter_?


----------



## incognito (Dec 29, 2002)

Tron.

High post count vs signficant contribution to boards


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 29, 2002)

significant contribution.

Apple pie  vs cherry pie?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2002)

Apple pie.

Elric  vs. Drizzt.


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 30, 2002)

Elric

500 incompetent Imperial Stormtroopers vs. 10,000 useless Uruk-Hai


----------



## Capellan (Dec 30, 2002)

uruk-hai.

pie vs pi


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2002)

Pie.

Faerie dragon vs. medium-size beer elemental


----------



## eXodus (Dec 30, 2002)

medium sized beer elemental


heathen vs. heretic


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2002)

heretic.

Good vs. Law


----------



## Sejs (Dec 30, 2002)

Good.

Electronic gamers are all 1337 Quake Kiddies vs Electronic gamers are A-Okay


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2002)

A-OK.

Hello vs. howdy.


----------



## Sejs (Dec 30, 2002)

Howdy (or Heya, alternatly)


Whatever you have laying around that's sorta miniature-ish (little figureines, dice, tin soldiers, etc)  vs  Actual nice lookin' fantasy miniatures.


----------



## eXodus (Dec 30, 2002)

hello


x-ray vision vs. the ability to fly


----------



## Kilmore (Dec 30, 2002)

Ability to Fly

Benny Hill vs. Monty Python


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Dec 30, 2002)

Montey Python

3E Iconics vs Hackmaster Iconics.


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 30, 2002)

3E Iconics

Alhandra in a chainmail bikini vs. Vadania in a grass skirt?


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 30, 2002)

Alhandra

Shasta vs Faygo


----------



## incognito (Dec 30, 2002)

Shasta!


Android Hunter vs New Human Ranger (phantasy start online)


----------



## Sejs (Dec 30, 2002)

Alhandra (blush factor is a plus).
Faygo.
Newman Ranger.

William Shatner vs Leonard Nemoy


----------



## Ravellion (Dec 30, 2002)

Sejs said:
			
		

> *William Shatner vs Leonard Nemoy *



Leonard Nemoy. Just to be contrary with the earlier Kirk vs. Spock post.

Baldur's Gate 2 vs. neverwinter Nights

Rav


----------



## Sejs (Dec 30, 2002)

Neverwinter Nights, BG2 was kind of a letdown.

Curious George vs Man in the Yellow Hat


----------



## incognito (Dec 30, 2002)

Neverwinter nights.

apple pie and vanillla ice cream vs. Brownie sundae


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 30, 2002)

Curious George & Apple pie

Prefrontal lobotomy vs a free bottle in front of me


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2002)

Free bottle!  

Thomas Covenant vs. Gandalf.


----------



## Oogar (Dec 30, 2002)

Thomas Covenent - (if you like your main characters to be rapists)

80's Sci fi vs 90's Sci fi


----------



## incognito (Dec 30, 2002)

80's sci-fi (terminator and Aliens 2, 'nuff said)

Old Stephen King vs New Stephen King


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 30, 2002)

Old King

The Stand vs Salem's Lot


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 30, 2002)

Salem's Lot

Us Vs. Them


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 30, 2002)

oh, definitely Us.

1984 vs Brave New World


----------



## Sejs (Dec 30, 2002)

1984

Shadowrun vs Cyberpunk


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 30, 2002)

Shadowrun

John Snow Vs. Rand al'Thor


----------



## the Jester (Dec 30, 2002)

Rand.

Tyr vs. Heironius.


----------



## incognito (Dec 30, 2002)

Heironius

Hextor vs Heironius


----------



## Cygnus (Dec 30, 2002)

Hextor—evil will always triumph over good because good is dumb—hahahahaha

emotional baggage Vs. issues


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 30, 2002)

issues.

R2D2 vs. the robot from _Lost in Space_?


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 30, 2002)

R2D2

Mask vs Olidammara


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 30, 2002)

Mask

Tiamat vs Bahamut


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 30, 2002)

Bahamut

3 Good Saves vs. +1 BAB/level


----------



## incognito (Dec 30, 2002)

3 good saves

history written by the victors vs honest accounting of what happened


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 30, 2002)

History written by victors (no such thing as a truly honest accoutn, as I've found out studying History).

Bilbo Baggins vs Frodo Baggins


----------



## Sejs (Dec 30, 2002)

Bilbo

Ketchup vs Gravy


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 30, 2002)

Ketchup

Ducks vs Pidgeons


----------



## the Jester (Dec 31, 2002)

Ducks, man, ducks.

Robin vs. Bucky


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

the Jester said:
			
		

> *Ducks, man, ducks.
> 
> Robin vs. Bucky *




Bucky

Romans vs Greeks


----------



## the Jester (Dec 31, 2002)

Romans.

Jack the Ripper against Jeffery Dahmer.


----------



## Creamsteak (Dec 31, 2002)

Jack the Ripper (Never actually Prosecuted)

Fighter 20/Wizard 20 vs. Wizard 20/Fighter 20

(and there is a right answer... but I'm not telling!)


----------



## Crothian (Dec 31, 2002)

fighter 20/wizard 20

house rule vs rule 0


----------



## the Jester (Dec 31, 2002)

rule 0.

Moscow in winter or Helm's Deep.


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Dec 31, 2002)

Helm's Deep, for the XP. 

Roll and Keep L5R vs D20 L5R.


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 31, 2002)

d20 L5R

Magneto vs. Doctor Doom


----------



## incognito (Dec 31, 2002)

Dr Doom has more flavor but MAgneto would whomp on him.

Still I'll stick with Dr. Doom

DR vs SR


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 31, 2002)

DR

Cold Resistance vs Electricity Resistance


----------



## incognito (Dec 31, 2002)

cold resistance

Acid damage vs Electricity damage


----------



## Carnifex (Dec 31, 2002)

Acid damage

Botos of Elvenkind vs Cloak of Elvenkind


----------



## incognito (Dec 31, 2002)

boots

Swim speed vs burrow speed


----------



## Forrester (Dec 31, 2002)

Swim speed.

Little rat-dog vs my bedroom rug.


----------



## Sejs (Dec 31, 2002)

boots of elvenkind,
burrow speed,
rat dog.

Kids in the Hall vs (current) Saturday Night Live


----------



## Sniktch (Dec 31, 2002)

Kids in the Hall

Mountains vs Ocean


----------



## incognito (Dec 31, 2002)

Ocean!

NYE at midnight:

Champagne vs Whiskey shot

PS:  Forrester, why you hating on my rat-dog?


----------



## Forrester (Dec 31, 2002)

Champagne. 

---
Incognito -- it might have something to do with the little brown presents he left next to the bed . . .


----------



## incognito (Dec 31, 2002)

Forrester:

ok then

Paying for the cleaning bill (you let me knwo how much) vs. Bitching anoymously on the ENboards

apologies, of course


----------



## Forrester (Dec 31, 2002)

Bitching "anonymously" on the EN boards, of course. 

Engaging in a boring and cryptic discussion that no one cares about vs. doing actual work at work. 

--
PS No damage . . . Nature's Miracle is truly a wonderous thing.


----------



## incognito (Dec 31, 2002)

Engaging in a boring and cryptic discussion that no one cares about

getting giddy about the cheatiness of Miracle vs getting giddy about the cheatiness of gating a Solar

PS: I know a small dog who is getting a beating tonight...


----------



## Sejs (Dec 31, 2002)

Solar.

puffy cheetos vs crunchy cheetos


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 31, 2002)

crunchy

DM fudging vs. Total Party Kill?


----------



## Sejs (Dec 31, 2002)

TPK


Changing monster stats/appearance vs Everything by the book


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 31, 2002)

Changing.

Party dies to DM's pet BBEG vs. Party sits around and watches DM's pet NPC kill BBEG?


----------



## Sejs (Dec 31, 2002)

Party dies to DM's pet BBEG - DMPCs getting all the glory sucks hard.


"Oh man, I've got an ogre slaying knife! It's got a +9 against ogres!" vs "You're not there! You're getting drunk!"


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 31, 2002)

"You're not there! You're getting drunk!"

a Hackmaster +12 vs. the Excalibat from Rise of the Triad?


----------



## Wormwood (Dec 31, 2002)

Hackmaster +12. How _dare _you even ask?

Internet 1997 vs. Internet 2002

Edit: Me flunk english? That's unpossible!


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Dec 31, 2002)

Net '02.  There's more good stuff, and you can just ignore the equally increased crap.

Solipsism vs. itself?


----------



## barsoomcore (Dec 31, 2002)

itself.

whodunnit vs. whotheheck?


----------



## the Jester (Dec 31, 2002)

Whodunnit.

Custom spells vs. custom monsters.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 1, 2003)

custom spells

Santa vs Hannukah Harry


----------



## Sejs (Jan 1, 2003)

Santa. He's got the Old Winter God thing going for him.


ground beef vs ground turkey


----------



## DM with a vengence (Jan 1, 2003)

Beef

Cthulhu vs. Godzilla


----------



## Capellan (Jan 1, 2003)

Cthulhu.

Wizard vs Sorcerer


----------



## Sejs (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, limit on the number of spells you can know drives me nuts, but all the same... Sorc would probably win from flexability.

so Sorcerer.


OA Shaman vs PHB Cleric


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 1, 2003)

PHB Cleric

Blueberry muffin VS Apple Pie


----------



## eXodus (Jan 1, 2003)

apple pie


the good old days vs. the optimistic fufure


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Jan 1, 2003)

Optimistic future.

the Batmobile vs. the Popemobile?


----------



## eXodus (Jan 2, 2003)

the batmobile of course!


cow vs. chicken


----------



## Grim (Jan 2, 2003)

cow

broken glass bottle to the arm vs. kick to the groin (for guys)


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

Yikes, Grim!  kick to the groin, then

Mystra vs Boccob


----------



## Sejs (Jan 2, 2003)

Boccob. Can't stand Mystra.


Electronic character records (laptops) vs Paper character records


----------



## Bagpuss (Jan 2, 2003)

Paper character record sheets


Danger Mouse vs Mickey Mouse


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 2, 2003)

Mickey Mouse uber alles

Trojan vs. Virus


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

Trojan

Village of Lost Children vs Children of the Corn


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Jan 2, 2003)

Children of the Corn

Alpha vs. Omega?


----------



## the Jester (Jan 2, 2003)

Alpha.

  vs.


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

Sabretooth vs Lady Deathstrike


----------



## the Jester (Jan 2, 2003)

Sabretooth!


Iron Fist vs. Shang-Chi


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

Iron Fist

Ambush Bug vs Cheeks


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Um...ambush bug...have no idea what either of those are...

Water vs orange juice


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

OJ (Gimme my C).  Ambush Bug was a rather humorous DC comic put out some time ago.  Cheeks was his side-kick, a doll that the crazy Bug thought was alive, but really wasn't.

Apple juice vs Orange Juice


----------



## Sejs (Jan 2, 2003)

orange juice


Boondock Saints vs. Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Lock, Stock!

Vinnie Jones vs Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

Samuel Jackson

Natural Born Killers vs Pulp Fiction


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Pulp Fiction

Batman vs The Midnighter


----------



## incognito (Jan 2, 2003)

Batman

Wonder Woman vs Storm


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

(been done in DC vs Marvel, and I agreed)

Storm

Kevin Spacey vs Tom Cruise (death match only )


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

In a perfect world, they kill each other.  Otherwise, Tom Cruise.

Bill S Preston, Esq vs 'Ted' Theodore Logan


----------



## incognito (Jan 2, 2003)

Esq's suck.  Go Logan!

NFL playoffs vs NBA playoffs


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

NBA

Pencils vs biros


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 2, 2003)

Pencils

PbP vs PbEM


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 2, 2003)

PbP

PbEM Vs. Pb&J


----------



## Ryan Koppenhaver (Jan 2, 2003)

Pb&J

Pb&J vs.  Pb & Banana?


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 2, 2003)

Pb+banana

Comfortable chair vs office swivelling chair


----------



## the Jester (Jan 2, 2003)

Comfy chair.

Female japanese ninja schoolgirl vs. Young adopted English boy-ninja


----------



## Sejs (Jan 2, 2003)

Female japanese ninja schoolgirl.

Sentai vs Hentai


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 3, 2003)

Hentai.

Drizz't and his fans vs all the people who hate Drizz't


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 3, 2003)

Drizzt and his Posse. True.

Britney Spears with a blowtorch vs. Cristina Aguilera and a claw-hammer


----------



## Tisvon (Jan 3, 2003)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> *Drizzt and his Posse. True.
> 
> Britney Spears with a blowtorch vs. Cristina Aguilera and a claw-hammer *




Britney.

Longswords vs Axes


----------



## Agamon (Jan 3, 2003)

Longswords

Max Payne vs. No One Lives Forever


----------



## eXodus (Jan 3, 2003)

max payne


morphine vs. opium


----------



## Sejs (Jan 3, 2003)

opium


Hiro Protagonist vs Spider Jerusalem


----------



## arwink (Jan 3, 2003)

Hiro.  Just. 

Piro vs Largo


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 3, 2003)

Piro

The brotherhood of Yip vs the Gnome Master


----------



## incognito (Jan 3, 2003)

Gnome Master 

Letting this thread die vs submitting increasingly poor "vs" contestants


----------



## Sejs (Jan 3, 2003)

submitting increasingly poor "vs" contestants.  Better to keep it  contained to one thread then having it run amok (see: 101 ways to...)

Knights of the Dinner Table vs Dork Tower


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 3, 2003)

KotDT

Earth Elemental Template Gorgon vs. Air Elemental Tempate Dragonne


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 4, 2003)

Earth Elemental Template Gorgon

Dubya Bush vs Genghis Khan


----------



## Crothian (Jan 4, 2003)

Khan

Miami vs Ohio state (We'll know soon )


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Jan 4, 2003)

OSU!

the gnome vs the mole


----------



## the Jester (Jan 4, 2003)

The gnome.

Bacon vs. sausage.


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 4, 2003)

Sausage

Ken vs. Ryu


----------



## Grim (Jan 4, 2003)

ryu

apple sauce on a new shirt vs. chocolate on faded brown pants


----------



## Agamon (Jan 4, 2003)

Chocolate on the pants, unless it's on the butt...

Monty Python vs Saturday Night Live


----------



## Sejs (Jan 4, 2003)

Monty Python, definitly.


Monty Python vs Red Dwarf


----------



## the Jester (Jan 4, 2003)

Python.

Alcohol vs. psychedelics.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 4, 2003)

Psychedellics.

Last longer, less brain damage... and TRACERS!



Constructs vs Fey


----------



## the Jester (Jan 4, 2003)

Constructs, definitely.

V or W?


----------



## Sejs (Jan 4, 2003)

V. (is for Victory!)



Local diner vs chain diner


----------



## incognito (Jan 5, 2003)

local diner

McD's or Burger King


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 5, 2003)

Burger King (burgers), McDonalds (fries)

Dwarf Cleric (9) vs. Human Wizard (9)


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2003)

human wizard 9

low level play vs high level play


----------



## HellHound (Jan 5, 2003)

That's hard.

Low level as in levels 1-5. Even though high-level CHARACTERS will clean house on them. 

Sashimi vs Sushi


----------



## Crothian (Jan 5, 2003)

sushi

first edition Bard vs Prestige classes


----------



## HellHound (Jan 5, 2003)

.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

Depends on the prc.  (1e bards are a prc.)  

I'd say, just going for the DMG prcs:

Bard beats assassin, arcane archer, loremaster, shadowdancer;
Blackguard beats bard.



Iggwilv vs. the Symbul


----------



## incognito (Jan 5, 2003)

Iggwilv  (say that 5 times fast!)

Posting the same "vs" by accident vs. doing it on purpose to see if anyone will notice.


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

On purpose.

The Impossible Man vs. Plastic Man.


----------



## incognito (Jan 5, 2003)

Impossible man.

Late night working on project vs pretneding to, and posting to EN Boards instead?


----------



## HellHound (Jan 5, 2003)

Pretending.

100%

Great Old Ones vs Elder Gods


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

Great Old Ones.

Villains with names you can pronounce vs. villains with names you can't pronounce.


----------



## HellHound (Jan 5, 2003)

Can't pronounce.

Sure, it's often more effective to say that "The Evil Lord Cordun has slain the princess", but I prefer the effect of "The Evil Demon Ixthauhleanne has eaten the princess".

Blood Magic vs Tarot Magic


----------



## Wormwood (Jan 5, 2003)

Tarot.

Alignment Debates vs. "Broken" Debates


----------



## Larry Fitz (Jan 5, 2003)

Alignment Debates

Psychopaths vs Sociopaths


----------



## incognito (Jan 5, 2003)

(ooo, good one!)

Sociopaths

love vs lust


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

love

wood vs wind


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

Wind.

Glasses vs. contacts.


----------



## eXodus (Jan 5, 2003)

contacts


weasels or ferrets


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

ferrets

Lenny Kravitz vs Jon Bon Jovi


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

Lenny.

Tom Waits vs. Tom Jones


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

Tom Jones

Headphones vs Turning The Volume UP!


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

Turn it up, man!

Spinal Tap vs. Poison.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

Spinal Tap

Hulk Hogan vs Conan


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

Conan (and in only two rounds).

Muhammed Ali vs. Jesse "the Body" Ventura


----------



## incognito (Jan 5, 2003)

freedom rock vs. 80's revival


----------



## the Jester (Jan 5, 2003)

Freedom Rock, due to the commercials.

Klingon thug vs. Romulan martial artist


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

Klingon thug

Rolling Stones vs The Beatles (oooh, controversial!)


----------



## incognito (Jan 5, 2003)

beatles

Jimmy Hendrix vs James Brown


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 5, 2003)

Hendrix

Long black coats vs fluffy jumpers


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 6, 2003)

long black coats

Rhythm vs Blues


----------



## Carnifex (Jan 6, 2003)

Rhythm

Dog food vs Cat food


----------



## Sniktch (Jan 6, 2003)

Dog food.

Hamsters vs Gerbils.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (Jan 6, 2003)

dog food

scratching vs itching


----------



## the Jester (Jan 6, 2003)

Gerbils... itching.

Magenta vs. ochre


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 6, 2003)

Spinal Tap
Edit: (sent to wrong page) Edit: (sp) Magenta (long day)

Arguing common sense in the rules forum vs. stepping on a rusty nail with a slug already impailed on the tip?


----------



## incognito (Jan 6, 2003)

stepping on a rusty nail (less painful)

Wrting a story hour vs. reading a story hour


----------



## Darkness (Jan 6, 2003)

Writing a story hour.

BTW, I'll start a new thread now; this one's gotten rather long.


----------

